# اعمال العزل



## architect one (29 يوليو 2008)

اعمال العزل
العزل بطبقة عازلة للرطوبة من رقائق إسفلتية مدعمة بالبوليستر :
المادة -1- المواد المستخدمة :
رقائق اسفلتية معدلة بالبوليميرات APPمسلحة بالبوليستر سماكة 4 ملم :
يستخدم رقائق إسفلتية عازلة من البيتومين ومن النوع المسلح بالبوليستر المستخدم بالتسخين سماكة 4 ملم والمعالج بالبوليمرات APP من صناعة إحدى الشركات المتخصصة في صناعة مواد العزل ويجب أن تحقق المواد المستخدمة إحدى المواصفات (الأمريكية – الأوروبية – العربية) أو أن تحقق المواصفات التالية على أقل تقدير :
- قابلية عالية للعزل ضد نفاذ الماء.
- مقاومة ممتازة ضد التأثير بالعوامل الجوية و مقاومة عالية على الضغط.
- قابلية عالية على الالتصاق وقوة تلاحم الحواف.
- مرونة في العمل والمحافظة على الخواص في الجو البارد حتى درجة (-2 مئوية).
- استقرار تام في الجو الحار.
- مقاومة عالية ضد الصدمات والتمزق والتثقيب.
- سهولة في التركيب، والصيانة، والترميم، وفي العدد اللازمة.
- عرض اللفافة لا يقل عن (1) م.
- السماكة لا تقل عن (4) ملم.
- الوزن< 4.6 كغ / م2 ASTM-D36
- الرقائق مقواة بشبكة تسليح من غشاء البوليستر بمعدل لا يقل عن (150) غ/م2.
- من النوع المناسب للاستخدام على السطوح المغطاة.
- درجة الليونة : (150 C) ASTM-D36
- قوة الاختراق : (20-30 dmm) عند درجة حرارة (25 C) ASTM-D5
- مقاومة البرودة ( -2° م) بدون تشقق .UNI 8202\15
- مدى امتصاص الماء :> (0.14%) . ASTM-D 570
- مدى نفاذ بخار الماء : بدون أي نفاذية.
- مناعة كلية وتامة لنفاذ الماء.
- الحد الأقصى للاستطالة : (طولياً) 3,2% ASTM-D 146
(عرضياً) 3,3% ASTM-D 146
- قوة الشد : طولياً لعرض (420) نيوتن / 5 سم.
عرضياً لعرض (470) نيوتن / 5 سم ASTM-D146
- يسمح بالتسامح في المواصفات السابقة بمقدار ±2%
- يقدم المقاول للإدارة نماذج عن هذه المادة مع كتالوكاتها مع شهادة اختبار تثبت مطابقة المادة للمواصفات المطلوبة أعلاه وتقوم الإدارة باختيار النوع المناسب ويحق للإدارة الطلب إلى المقاول إجراء أي من الاختبارات بحسب المواصفات المطلوبة.
طبقة اساس:
تكون طبقة الاساس من الاسفلت وتورد من نفس الشركة التي تورد رقائق العزل وتستعمل وفق تعليمات الشركة الصانعة 
الاكسسوارات المعدنية :
يستعمل لاغلاق النعلات والسطوح الشاقولية مقطع خاص من الالمنيوم0
المادة -2- طريقة التنفيذ :
-	تحضر السطوح التي سيجري تنفيذ طبقة العزل عليها بتنظيف هذه السطوح بشكل جيد بحيث تكون خالية من الغبار والشحوم والزيوت وخلافها وتقطع بالصاروخ أي قطع معدنية بارزة وتسوى كافة النتوءات التي من شأنها إعاقة تنفيذ طبقة العزل بالشكل المطلوب وبما يؤثر على حسن التصاق مواد العزل بالسطح.
-	يقوم بتركيب أعمال العزل والحماية عمال فنيون مهرة لهم خبرة في هذا المجال وبإشراف خبراء من الشركات الصانعة أو من يمثلها وعلى مسؤوليتها.
-	على المقاول تخصيص أماكن لتخزين المواد المستخدمة في أعمال العزل والحماية بحيث تكون هذه المستودعات مغلقة وغير معرضة لعوامل الجو ولضوء الشمس المباشر.
-	تحدد كافة أماكن اختراق التمديدات وما شابهها قبل البدء بأعمال العزل وذلك لمنع الضرر الحاصل عن قص وثقب هذه الأعمال بعد تنفيذها مع مراعاة تقليل أماكن الاختراق هذه ما أمكن.
-	يجب أن تنفذ الطبقات المانعة للماء بدقة وعناية كبيرة بحيث لا يكون هنالك أية نقاط ضعف يتسرب منها الماء، ويجعل الطبقة عديمة الجدوى ويعنى بصورة خاصة بتأمين العزل التام عند فواصل التمدد وعند فوهات تصريف مياه الأمطار إذ يضاعف عدد الطبقات حول هذه الأماكن ويؤمن تراكب هذه الطبقات على بعضها.
-	يتوجب إصلاح مناطق عدم الانتظام في استوائية السطح، وملء جميع الفراغات والثغرات باستخدام الملاط وتنعيم مناطق الإصلاحات.
-	يتم قص جميع الأسلاك والقضبان غير المستمرة لعمق لا يقل عن (5 ملم) تحت منسوب السطح، وتغطية أماكن القطع بالملاط وتنعيم سطحه حسب الأصول وذلك قبل بدء تنفيذ الطبقات المانعة للترطيب.
-	تنعم كافة الأسطح ذات الخشونة الزائدة عن الحد المقبول وبموافقـة مهندس الإدارة وعلى نفقة المقاول الخاصة.
-	يحظر المباشرة بتنفيذ أعمال الطبقات المانعة للترطيب قبل جفاف السطح تماماً وحسب تعليمات مهندس الإدارة.
-	يتم تنفيذ طبقات العزل من النقاط المنخفضة في السطح صعودا نحو الأعلى ويراعى أن يكون التراكب في طبقات العزل بعكس اتجاه جريان الماء.
-	يتم تنفيذ طبقة أساس على السطح المراد عزله بمعدل 250 غ/م2 وحسب مواصفات الصانع وتترك لتجف مدة 24 ساعة ويراعى عدم تجميع المواد على السطح.
-	يتم تنفيذ الرولات فوق طبقة الأساس بحيث يتم فردها بشكل متوازي، ويتم تثبيتها بواسطة اللحام (الشيلمو) الذي يتم بواسطته تسليط النار على كامل سطح الرول حتى يلتحم بشكل كامل مع السطح المعزول 
-	يجب مراعاة المحافظة على التراكب بين الرولات بمعدل 10 سم على كامل طول الرول وتراكب 15 سم على عرض الرول ويجب مراعاة أن يبقى جزء من الرول خارج حدود الأساس البرايمر بحدود 25 سم وذلك من اجل تركيبه على الجدران.
-	يراعى إتباع تعليمات وإرشادات الشركة الصانعة فيما يتعلق بالاستخدام وطرق تركيب وتثبيت هذه المواد، مع وجود تداخل بين الأقسام المتجاورة لا يقل عن (100) ملم لتأمين اللحام بالحرارة لمنطقة التراكب لتأمين الكتامة التامة وتجرب هذه الوصلات على الشد والاستطالة للحصول على موافقة المهندس المشرف.
-	تنفذ جميع الفتحات التي يتطلبها العمل في الموقع.
-	يتم عزل المصارف بشكل جيد مع التشديد على طريقة اللحام وتوضع طبقات العزل في المصارف على مرحلتين ويجب الاعتناء بتنفيذ الرقائق ومضاعفتها حول البلاليع. 
-	يتم تنفيذ كسرة انحناء إسمنتية بزاوية مقدارها 45˚ درجة على كامل محيط الجدران.
-	يكون التركيب مع استخدام مواد لاصقة إسفلتية (أساس) حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة وبموافقة المهندس المشرف.
-	يتم التركيب بطريقة التسخين باستعمال الدافور مع مراعاة عدم التسخين أكثر من اللازم لعدم الإضرار بألياف البوليستر ويراعى تقوية مناطق النعلات وأية بروزات أخرى.
-	يتم تشكيل نعلات من العزل من نفس الرقائق وعلى كامل محيط السطح المعزول وبارتفاع 25 سم أو بالارتفاع المحدد في التفصيلات وتثبت على الجدران ميكانيكيا بواسطة مقطع خاص من الألمنيوم وتغلق نهايته بواسطة معجونة إسفلتية مرنة. 
-	ويجب أن يكون التصاق الرقائق على السطوح الشاقولية التصاقا تاما لمنع دخول الماء خلفها. ويتم معالجة أية سطوح شاقولية بنفس الطريقة المذكورة أعلاه. 
-	يجب اتخاذ الإحتياطات لمنع ثقب أو تخريب العزل وإذا حصل ذلك يجب معالجة الثقب بطريقة تحظى على موافقة مهندس الادارة والعناية بزوايا التقاء السطوح مع بعضها مع تدوير هذه الزوايا بمعجونة إسفلتية.
-	وعموماً يكون التركيب حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة وباشرافها وبضماناتها وبموافقة المهندس المشرف.
-	بعد الانتهاء من عمليات التركيب يتم فوراً تنفيذ طبقة الحماية وفق السماكات الواردة في التفصيلات المعمارية.
المادة -3- الحصر والقياس :
يتم قياس الطبقة العازلة للرطوبة من الرقائق الاسفلتية المدعمة بالبوليستر للمساحة المنفذة فعلاً بالمتر المربع سواء منها على السطوح الافقية أو الشاقولية.
المادة -4- الاستلام والمراجعة :
يتم استلام كل مرحلة من الاعمال والتاكد من مطابقتها للشروط الفنية العامة والخاصة ويتم التاكد من حسن التنفيذ والتراكب وطرقة تئبيت النعلات ومعاجة المصارف والفتحات.
بعد انتهاء أعمال تركيب الرقائق الإسفلتية يتم تعبئة السطح بالمياه بارتفاع 15 سم لمدة 72 ساعة دون ظهور أي آثار تسريب مياه.













المادة -5- مشتملات السعر :
تقدر أعمال تقديم وتركيب الرقائق البيتومينية المدعمة بالبوليستر والمانعة للرطوبة والماء للأرضيات بالمتر المربع والمنفذة حسب المصورات ودفاتر الشروط الخاصة والعامة وتعليمات مهندس الإدارة ويشمل السعر تقديم جميع المواد الأساسية والمواد اللاصقة والبرايمر ومواد التثبيت المعدنية كما يشمل السعر أجور اليد العاملة والمعدات والآلات والأدوات اللازمة للتصنيع والنقل والتركيب وتنظيف ومعالجة السطوح المستخدمة لذلك قبل المد وسائر الموجبات الأخرى بحيث يكون العمل على أحسن وجه شاملا الهوالك والرسوم والأرباح وكل ما يلزم.
تقدر أعمال تقديم وتركيب الرقائق البيتومينية المدعمة بالبوليستر والمانعة للرطوبة والماء على السطوح الشاقولية بالمتر المربع والمنفذة حسب المصورات ودفاتر الشروط الخاصة والعامة وتعليمات مهندس الإدارة ويشمل السعر تقديم جميع المواد الأساسية والمواد اللاصقة والبرايمر ومواد التثبيت المعدنية كما يشمل السعر أجور اليد العاملة والمعدات والآلات والأدوات اللازمة للتصنيع والنقل والتركيب وتنظيف ومعالجة السطوح المستخدمة لذلك قبل المد وسائر الموجبات الأخرى بحيث يكون العمل على أحسن وجه شاملا الهوالك والرسوم والأرباح وكل ما يلزم.


----------



## إبن جبير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا ، معلومات جيدة ومفيدة


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي


----------



## architect one (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## مهندس علاءمحمد (5 يوليو 2013)

عزل الرطوبة))
يعتبر عزل الرطوبة من أهم و أخطر أنواع العزل فهو عزل المباني عزل تامًام من الرطوبة و المطر و المياه الجوفية و السطحية و :رشحهم
تعريف من المهندس علاءمحمد والمهندس عبد الحميدغنيم 
تعريف عزل الرطوبة شركة اوردكو جروب/من بيتومين ولفائف البيتونيل مستلزمات عزل الاسطح ومواد اضافات الخرسانات وملىء الفواصل وعزل الارضيات والارضيات الصناعية
خبراتنا فى العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
اضافات المونة الاسمنتية
دهانات الحماية الاسمنتية
:للمقاولات العزل الكيميائ/مهندس علاء قرضة/تحيه طيب وبعد نحن متخصصون فى مجال الخزانات المياه عزل الارضيات اعمال تدعيم الاسقف والاعمدة الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأنتيجة رشح المياة الترميمات /وتزريع اشاير الحديد بلايبوكسية اعمال الدهانات الايبوكسية اعمال دهانات مانعه ومعالجة للصدا الخراسانات شروخ المبانى والحوائط اعمال عزل الخراسانات من ارطوب /اعمال العزل عمل جميع انواع الارضيات الخرسانية بالهليكوبترالمائ /والحرارى واصلاحات الخرسانات قدم وجديد اعمال الحقن بالمواد الكيميائ للخراسانات اعمال عزل محطات الصرف الصحى كيمياء/الايبوكسية اعمال عزل تكنولوجيا المواد العازله اعمال ارضيات اعمال التجفيف المياه قبل الحفر/(حمامات السباحةالجاكوزى / البدرومات/خزانات المياة خزانات خرسانية أو حديدية الارضية والعلوية/نافورات المياة/شلالات المياة/بحيرات عزل غرف الماكينات لمنع تسريب المياة الى المعدات المياة/احواض /الزرع/محطات مياة الصرف الصحى/الاسطح والاسوار والحمامات والمطابخ الخاصة بالفيلل والعمارات والشاليها والشقق/وذالك لمنع تسريب المياة من والى الحوائط والارضيات /ومنع تسريب المياة الجوفية ومياة الصرف الصحى والرطوبة والحرارة واشعة الشمس /تزريع اشاير حديد بالايبوكسى لربط المبانى/تدعيم الاعمدة والاسقف الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأ/جميع انواع الدهانات الايبوكسية/حقن الخرسانات بالمواد الكيمايئية/اعمال الترميمات والشروخ/اعمال الريبيــــــــر طرق محطات الوقود مداخل فيلات و عمارات/معتمدون لدى شركات المقاولات والكيماويات 
:/لدى الشركات الكبرى1-سيكا مصر 2-كيماويات البناء الحديثة3 هو استخدام وتركيب حاجز أو غشاء خاص مصمم أساسا لمنع تسرب الماء أو الرطوبة من والى عناصر البناء المختلفة. وتضم العناصر التي يتم عادة عزلها في المباني مسطحات داخلية و مسطحات خارجية. 
المسطحات الداخلية مثل: الحمامات ، المراحيض ، غرف الغسيل ، وحدات الدش ، وخزانات المياه. 
المسطحات الخارجية مثل: الاسقف، الشرفات المكشوفة، الجدران الاستنادية، احواض الزراعة،وحمامات السباحة.
مسببات الرطوبة Causes of Dampness :
1. اتجاه المبني 
2. كميات مياه الأمطار
3. المياه السطحية 
4. المياه الجوفية 
5. الخاصية الشعرية Capillary Action 
6.التكثيف Condensation 
7.سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه 
8.التشييد الحديث :
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
9- سوء المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة ) :
استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة , ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة : 
- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية 
- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن. 
- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء. 
- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى. 
- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات. 
- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي. 
- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات 
- انتفاخ المحارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران. 
- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه. 
- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.
مصادر الرطوبة في المباني: 
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار :
تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق. 
ب- الرياح الرطبة :
تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق. 
ج- المياه الجوفية :
تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.
2- مصادر داخلية:
أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي. 
ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية. 
ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة. 
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس 
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي: 
- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والايناع بعناية. 
- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة. 
- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة. 
- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي. 
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة. 
- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. 
- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.
المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي: 
- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية. 
- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى. 
- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع. 
- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن. 
- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى. 
- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن. 
- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى. 
- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية. 
- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون HYPERLINK "121245"مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء. 
- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة. 
مواد العزل للرطوبة :
أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials :
الألواح المعدنية ****************l Sheets
البيتومين Bitumen 
السوائل العازلة Water Proofing Liquid 
البولي ايثلين Polyethylene Membrane
مثال / البيتومين/ وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة وهو كلك الأكثر انتشارا واستخداما :
أنواع البيتومين :
- الإسفلت المحلول بالسولار أو البنزين.
- الإسفلت المائي.
- القار المستخرج من الفحم الجيري أو الإسفلت الصخري .
- الإسفلت الأسمنتي المحضر من عمليات تقطير مختلفة للزيوت المعدنية .
استخدامات البيتومين :
- مادة لاصقة .
- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .
- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .
- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .
- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.
- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .
- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .
:
ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials :
بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة ) Cement Plaster
إضافات لعزل المياه Water Proofing Integral
إختبارات عزل المواد :
1- اختبار عزل الحمامات والمطابخ والأسطح :
• بعد إتمام العزل يغطي بلياسه أسمنتيه بسمك 1سم يضاف لها إضافات خاصة لتقليل النفاذية .
• يتم ملأ المكان المراد اختباره بالمياه النظيفة لارتفاع من 10: 15سم وتترك لمدة 48 ساعة .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يزيد فيها نقص المياه عن المقدر فقده بالتبخر.. وكذلك عدم ظهور رشح أو رطوبة أسفل المسطحات التي تم اختبارها خلال 48 ساعة أخرى من إزالة مياه الاختبار .
2- اختبار عزل خزانات المياه العلوية :
• بعد اتمام عزل الخزان طبقا للمواصفات وقبل عمل الحماية اللازمة.. يتم ملأ الخزان بالمياه حتى نهاية ارتفاعه ويترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يظهر فيها أي رشح أو رطوبة من الخارج.. وكذلك عدم نقص في المياه إلا بما يوازي قيمة البخر العادي حسب درجات الحرارة .
3- اختبار عزل الخزانات الأرضية والبدرومات :
• يمكن عمل اختبار لهذه الأعمال في حالة وجود فراغات حولها من الخارج بعد إتمام العزل من الداخل والخارج طبقا للمواصفات .
• يتم الردم حولها لنصف الارتفاع ثم تغمر بالمياه حتى تشبع تربه الردم تماما بالمياه وتترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يصبح العزل ناجحا في حالة عدم ظهور أي رطوبة أو رشح مياه بالداخل وإلا تتم إعادة العزل وإصلاحه ثم استكمال الردم .
ملحوظة :
هناك بعض من أنواع العزل لا يمكن إجراء اختبارات عليها مثل :
1- عزل الاساسات .
2- عزل البدرومات المحاطة بالماني .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة : 
• تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح و الابواب و الهياكل المعدنية .
• تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء.
• نمو الطحالب و الجذور و تشوه المبنى.
• تلف اعمال الطلاء و الدهانات.


• تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف و انفصال التيار الكهربائي.
• انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران و الارضيات .
• تسرب الاملاح و الملوثات الى خزانات المياه.
• المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.


مصادر الرطوبة في المباني
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار : تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف و الجدران المنفذة للماء و من خلال اطارات الابواب و الشبابيك و فواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ب-الرياح الرطبة : تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية و حلول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ج-المياه الجوفية : تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران و الارضيات .
2- مصادر داخلية :
أ-تمديدات المياه و الصرف الصحي .
ب-ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية.
ج- خزانات المياه و برك السباحة.
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي و الغسيل وكي الملابس.
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي
1- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي و منع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة و الجرعات المناسبة.
2- استخدام موانع التسرب و مصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة.


3- عمل الوزرات و الكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش و بابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي .
4- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة.
5- التفتيش الدوري و المتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي .
6- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية و الاصلاحات اللازمة.
لمتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه و يتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية و مواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة .
اويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية و المواد بما يلي :
1- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية.
2- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى .
3- ملاءمة ظروف العمل و الموقع .
4- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن.
5- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى.
6- ملاءمة مواد اللصق و التركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
7- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى.
8- مقاومة الظروف الجوية و ظروف التعرض البيئية و الميكانيكية.
9- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل و مواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء .




العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
اضافات المونة الاسمنتية
دهانات الحماية الاسمنتية


الشركة الحديثة للمواد العازلة -( إحدى شركات مقاولات /ا لمهندس علاءقرضة)
منتجات شركة سيكا
إضافات الخرسانة


تقوم الشركة بتصمم حمامات السباحه واعمال الانشاء المتكامل والتشطيب وتوريد وتركيب المعدات الكهروميكانيكية لحمامات السباحه والنوافير المائية وتشمل كافة انواع الحمامات العامه والخاصة والفنادق والقري السياحية وحمامات المسابقات ( اوليمبي - غطس - احماء ) وتقوم الشركه ايضا باعمال تسخين مياة الحمامات للاستخدام في فترة الشتاء وكلذلك اعمال التسخين المركزي للفيلات والمنازل فضلا عن اعمال التدفئة باستخدام المياة الساخنة - ونقوم بكافة اعمال العملاقة - اعمال صانه الحمامات ومعالجة المياة -






إضافات المونة الأسمنتية
سيكا لاتكس: عبارة عن مستحلب من ستايرين بيوتادين معدل عالى الجودة يزيد بفاعلية كفاءة المونة الأسمنتية فى الأغراض الآتية:
الأرضيات الأسمنتية 
مونة الأصلاح المستعملة فى الترميم و ملىء الفراغات 
لصق السيراميك و البلاط 
للأرضيات المقاومة للأحتكاك 
مونة ربط بين الخرسانة القديمة و الجديدة 
كمادة رابطة لمونة البياض 
سيكا بوند: مستحلب مطاطى يضاف الى الخلطات الأسمنتية التى يتطلب لها قوة التصاق جيدة بالأضافة لكونها عازلة و مقاومة للماء وهو مستحلب ذو كفاءة عالية يزيد من كفاءة المونة الأسمنتية مثل:
مونة الترميم و الأرضيات التبطين المقاومة للتأكل البرى 
مونة المبانى ( الحجر والطوب ) 
أعمال الطرطشة و البياض و أصلاح و ترميم الخرسانة و مونة لصق البلاط والسيراميك 
كمونة رابطة بين الخرسانة القديمة و الجديدة 










المونة الأسمنتية








سيكا لاصقة دبليو بى 


سيكا عازلة 
المونة الأسمنتية المعدلة


مواد الربط والمونة الأيبوكسية




زرع اشاير 




دهانات الحماية
سيكا بيتومين دبليو ( براميل ) 
سيكا بيتومين دبليو: دهان بيتومينى أساسه مائى للحماية الدائمة للأسطح الخرسانة المعرضة لأنواع التربة الضارة و يستعمل سيكا بيتومين دبليو لعزل وحماية الأساسات والبدرومات و الخرسانات تحت الأرض المعرضة لمهاجمة الأملاح و كدهان واقى ضد الرطوبة و الرشح. 
ايجازول ليكويد: دهان جاهز للأستعمال من مركب واحد, عبارة عن مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى يستعمل لحماية الخرسانة المعرضة لأحماض التربة الضعيفة و الماء المحتوى على أملاح و يستعمل لحماية الأسطح الخرسانة المعرضة للتربة و الردم مثل:
الحوائط الساندة و البدرومات 
الأعمدة و الأساسات 
كطبقة فاصلة للأعمال الخرسانية (كاسر للربط) 


الأرضيات الصناعية


بتمود هى جزء ينتج بواسطة الشركة الحديثة للمواد العازلة.
بتمود هو خط من البوليمر المعدل بالألياف لعلاج تسرب المياه على أعلى مستويات الجودة. بتمود معدلة بواسطة APP & APAO و بالتالى هذا يضمن كفاءة الأداء تحت مختلف الظروف.
الإستخدامات:
نظرا لكثرة وتنوع المنتجات التى تنتجها الشركة الحديثة (مودرن) فيمكن تطبيق منتجات (بتمود) فى أى مكان و فى أى ظروف يمكن أن يستعمل فى الأساسات المبانى و الأسقف و الطوابق السفلبة و الجدران و الأنفاق و غيرها كثيراً...
المميزات: 
الكتامة المطلقة للمياه بحيث لايمكن تسرب المياه خلال العزل. 
أداء ممتاز حتى فى أعلى أرتفاع لدرجة الحرارة . 
إلتصاق ممتاز على أى نوع سطح. 
منتجاتها صديقة للبيئة. 
مراقبة الجودة:
منحت الشركة الحديثة للمواد العازلة شهادة ISO 9001 و هو يطبق رقابة صارمة على معايير الجودة لضمان أستمرار الألتزام بكفاءة وجودة المنتجات.
الشهادات:
تم إعتماد منتجات بتمود من الحكومة المصرية وفقا للإمتثال لعلامة الجودة (EOS) و الجمعية الأمريكية لفحص المواد.
منتجات الشركة:
تحتوى بتمود على منتجات 3مم, 4مم و بعض المنتجات يمكن أن 


لكيماويات البناء والعوازل موزعين لشركة O-BASF
تتشرف الشركة بكونها وكيل لشركة سيكا مصر لكيماويات مواد البناء بتلبيةاحتياجات مواقع سيادتكم الموقرة فى جميع انحاء الجمهورية مع تقديم الدعم الفنى لجميع المواد اللازمة
1-اضافات مدفع الخرسانة 2-مواد معالجة الاسطح الخرسانية 3-اضافات المونة الاسمنتية 4-المونة الاسمنتية 5-مواد الربط وتزريع الاشاير 6-المونة الايبوكسية لتسوية الاسطح 7-دهانات الحماية 8-المواد المالئة للفواصل وقواطع المياه 9-اغشية العزل المرنة 
-الارضيات الصناعية :تعتبر شركة كيماويات البناء الحديث الدولية من الشركات الرائدة فى مجال أنتاج و تصنيع الكيماويات المختلفة التى تخدم صناعة البناء مثل الأضافات الخرسانية و المواد الايبوكسية و مواد العزل المائى و المركبات اللاصقة لمختلف الأغراض و مركبات معالجة الخرسانة و مركبات الماستيك و حشو الفواصل.
رائدة فى صناعة: 
المواد المساعدة لعمليات العزل المائى. 
المواد الحديثة العازلة للرطوبة و المياه الجوفية و مياه المجارى و المواد الكيماوية. 
المواد البولمرية الأسمنتية. 
المواد البولمرية العازلة للمياه و المياه الجوفية و مياه الصرف الصحى و المواد الكيميائية. 
المواد الايبوكسية المستعملة فى أعمال العزل للمواد الكيماوية. 
مواد البولوريثان العازلة للمياه و المواد الكيميائية. 
منتجات كيماويات البناء الحديث
حل سريع لعزل الحمامات و الأسقف النهائية و البدرومات ضد تسرب المياه و الرطوبة.
سيروتكت
مستحلب بيتومينى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات: 
جاهز للأستعمال على البارد. 
إقتصادى فى التكاليف. 
قوة ألتصاق عالية بالأسطح. 
لا يتأثر بالعوامل الجوية. 
غير ضار بالبيئة. 
مجال الإستعمال: 
دهان لعزل و حماية الأسقف النهائية و أسقف دورات المياه و الأماكن المعرضة للرطوبة الدائمة. 
دهان لعزل خزانات المياه الأرضية و العلوية و الأنفاق سواء من الداخل أو الخارج. 
دهان لعزل الأساسات و البدرومات المعرضة لضغط المياه الجوفية و حماية الأسطح الخرسانية ضد الأملاح الضارة بالمياه الجوفية. 
لإنتاج المونة البيتومينية الغير منفذه للمياه و التى تستعمل كطبقة عازلة فى المنشأت المعرضة لضغوط المياة العالية و كمادة حشو للفواصل و كغطاء لأرضيات المصانع و الجراجات. 
كمادة إضافية للمونة الأسمنتية بغرض رفع مقاومتها لنفاذية المياه خاصة المونة المستعملة فى الأرضيات و البياض. 
دهان مانع للصدأ لأرضيات المبردات و السيارات و الأماكن المحيطة بالعجلات. 
لاصق لألواح الاستيروبور و الفلين و البلاستيك و الفنيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و غيرها . 
حماية الأسطح الخشبية ضد الرطوبة و دهان العلفات. 
سيروبلاست
مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات: 
عازل مائى ذو كفاءة عالية له نفس مميزات العزل باستعمال الرقائق الملحومة بدون وجود لعيوب استعمال هذه الرقائق. 
ذو قابلية للألتصاق على الأسطح الرطبة و بذلك يمكن دهانه مباشرة على الخرسانة الغير كاملة الجفاف و يمكن أيضا أستعماله فى الأجواء الممطرة . 
يظل دائم المرونة لدرجة تصل الى 900 % من الطول الأصلى و يقاوم الحرارة أيضا فى حالة تذبذب درجات الحرارة.
ذو نفاذية للبخار و بذلك يمكن استعماله على الأسطح الرطبة. 
مقاوم لتأثير العوامل الجوية. 
إقتصادى و يوفر فى تكاليف العمالة لسهولة إستعماله. 
مجال الإستعمال: 
أعمال عزل الأسطح و البلكونات و الحمامات و دورات المياه و الأساسات و المنشأت تحت سطح الأرض و البدرومات و الحوائط الساندة و أكتاف الكبارى و حمامات السباحة و الخزانات.. إلخ. 
كلاصق لألواح الأستيروبور و الفلين و ألواح البلاستيك و الفينيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و البلاط. 
تخلط بحوالى ِ30% بودرة رمل أو حجارة و تستعمل كمادة حشو للفواصل جيدة المرونة . 
بيتوبروف
نظام متكامل للعزل ضد الرطوبة و تسرب المياه باستخدام مستحلب بيتوبروف البيتومينى ونسيج بيتوبروف من البوليستر عالى التحمل. 




مواد لصق و ملء فواصل البلاط والسيراميك 


المواد العازلة للرطوبة و المياه 


كيما بوكسى بوتى 133 ( قسم العزل المائى والحرارى )
يقدم قسم العزل المائى والحرار بالشركة لعملائه الخدمات الاتية
1 – العزل المائى ( البدرومات – الخزانات – المسابح – الاسطح ) باللفات البيتومينية .
2 – العزل المائى ( البدرومات – الخزانات – المسابح – الاسطح ) بالمواد الاسمنتية .
3 – العزل المائى والحرارى ( للاسطح الخرسانية والمعدنية والخشبية ) بنظام البوليوريثيين .
4 – العزل المائى بدهانات الاكريليك ( الحمامات – المطابخ – البلكونات – الخزانات العلوية – الاسطح المبلطة ) .
5 – العزل بأستخدام المواد الايبوكسية ( بدرومات – خزانات – مواقف سيارات ) .
6 – معالجة وإصلاح الخرسانة بالمواد المعالجة لها .
7 – العزل بمواد EPDM ( أسطح – بدرومات )
8 – العزل الحرارى بمواد الجفالى أو ما يماثله .
9 – خدمه مساطر الالمونيوم لجميع أنواع العزل
10 – معالجه ومل فواصل التمدد والعزل فوق البلاط .
11 – تركيب صفايات المطر ذات المنسوبين
12 – تركيب الهوايات لمساحات العزل الكبيرة .
يقدم قسم العزل المائي والحراري بالشركة لعملائه الخدمات الآتية:
1) العزل المائي (البدرومات - الخزانات - المسابح - الأسطح) باللفات البيتومينية.
2) العزل المائي (للبدرومات - الخزانات - المسابح) باستخدام المواد الإسمنتية.
3) العزل المائي والحراري (للأسطح الخرسانية والمعدنية أو الخشبية) بنظام البوليوريثين.
4) العزل المائي بدهانات الأكرليك (الحمامات - المطابخ - البلكونات - الخزانات العلوية - الأسطح المبلطة). 
5) العزل باستخدام المواد الايبوكسية (بدرومات - خزانات - مواقف سيارات).
6) معالجة وإصلاح الخرسانة.
7) العزل بمواد EPDM (أسطح - بدرومات).
8) العزل بمواد BVC (أسطح - بدرومات - خزانات).
9) العزل الحراري بمواد الجفالي أو ما يماثله.
10) المساطر الالومنيوم لجميع أنظمة العزل.
11) معالجة وملء فواصل التمدد، والعزل فوق البلاط.
1.	12) صفايات الأمطار الحديثة ذات المنسوبين/ /لذا يجب العناية جيدا في اختيار المواد ونوع العزل والعناية بالأشراف على التنفيذ/السيد المهندس علاءقرضة/والمهندس عبد الحميد غنيم من المعروف ان معظم مواد البناء تقل مقاومتها مع الزمن لدي تعرضها للرطوبة و الماء لفترات زمنية طويلة ودورية و متكررة ، ويؤدي عدم معالجة حالات التسرب الى تفاقم الاضرار الانشائية في المباني ، حيث تأتي مشاكل الرطوبة في المرتبة الثانية بعد النار من حيث اسباب التلف الذي يحدث للمباني./نحن فى خدمتكم فى اى وقت واى مكان /.سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه
8.التشييد الحديث :
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
9- سوء المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة ) :
استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة * ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة :
- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية
- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن.
- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء.
- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى.
- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات.
- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي.
- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات
- انتفاخ المحارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران.
- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه.
- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.
مصادر الرطوبة في المباني:
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار :
تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ب- الرياح الرطبة :
تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ج- المياه الجوفية :
تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.
2- مصادر داخلية:
أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي.
ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية.
ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة.
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي:
- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والايناع بعناية.
- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة.
- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة.
- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي.
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة.
- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. - تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.
المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي:
- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية.
- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى.
- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع.
- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن.
- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى.
- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى.
- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية.
- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء.
- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة.
مواد العزل للرطوبة :
أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials :
مثال / البيتومين/ وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة وهو كلك الأكثر انتشارا واستخداما :
أنواع البيتومين :
- - مادة لاصقة .
- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .
- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .
- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .
- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.
- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .
- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .
:ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials :
بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة ) Cement Plaster
إضافات لعزل المياه Water Proofing Integral
إختبارات عزل المواد :
1- اختبار عزل الحمامات والمطابخ والأسطح :
• بعد إتمام العزل يغطي بلياسه أسمنتيه بسمك 1سم يضاف لها إضافات خاصة لتقليل النفاذية .
• يتم ملأ المكان المراد اختباره بالمياه النظيفة لارتفاع من 10: 15سم وتترك لمدة 48 ساعة .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يزيد فيها نقص المياه عن المقدر فقده بالتبخر.. وكذلك عدم ظهور رشح أو رطوبة أسفل المسطحات التي تم اختبارها خلال 48 ساعة أخرى من إزالة مياه الاختبار .
2- اختبار عزل خزانات المياه العلوية :
• بعد اتمام عزل الخزان طبقا للمواصفات وقبل عمل الحماية اللازمة.. يتم ملأ الخزان بالمياه حتى نهاية ارتفاعه ويترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يظهر فيها أي رشح أو رطوبة من الخارج.. وكذلك عدم نقص في المياه إلا بما يوازي قيمة البخر العادي حسب درجات الحرارة .
3- اختبار عزل الخزانات الأرضية والبدرومات :
• يمكن عمل اختبار لهذه الأعمال في حالة وجود فراغات حولها من الخارج بعد إتمام العزل من الداخل والخارج طبقا للمواصفات .
• يتم الردم حولها لنصف الارتفاع ثم تغمر بالمياه حتى تشبع تربه الردم تماما بالمياه وتترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يصبح العزل ناجحا في حالة عدم ظهور أي رطوبة أو رشح مياه بالداخل وإلا تتم إعادة العزل وإصلاحه ثم استكمال الردم .
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة :
• تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح و الابواب و الهياكل المعدنية .
• تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء.
• نمو الطحالب و الجذور و تشوه المبنى.
• تلف اعمال الطلاء و الدهانات.
• تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف و انفصال التيار الكهربائي.
• انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران و الارضيات .
• تسرب الاملاح و الملوثات الى خزانات المياه.
• المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض.
مصادر الرطوبة في المباني
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌الامطار : تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف و الجدران المنفذة للماء و من خلال اطارات الابواب و الشبابيك و فواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ب-الرياح الرطبة : تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية و حلول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق.
ج-المياه الجوفية : تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران و الارضيات .


2- مصادر داخلية :
أ-تمديدات المياه و الصرف الصحي .
ب-ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية.
ج- خزانات المياه و برك السباحة.
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي و الغسيل وكي الملابس.
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي
1- استخدام الإضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي و منع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة و الجرعات المناسبة.
2- استخدام موانع التسرب و مصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة.
3- عمل الوزرات و الترميمات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش و بابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي .
4- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة.
5- التفتيش الدوري و المتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على كفاءة العزل المائي .
6- تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية و الاصلاحات اللازمة.
لمتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه و يتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية و مواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة .
ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية و المواد بما يلي :
1- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية.
2- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى .
3- ملاءمة ظروف العمل و الموقع .
4- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن.
5- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى.
6- ملاءمة مواد اللصق و التركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن.
7- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى.
8- مقاومة الظروف الجوية و ظروف التعرض البيئية و الميكانيكية.
9- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل و مواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء .
لكيماويات البناء والعوازل موزعين لشركةO-BASF
تتشرف الشركة بكونها وكيل لشركة سيكا مصر لكيماويات مواد البناء بتلبية احتياجات مواقع سيادتكم الموقرة فى جميع انحاء الجمهورية مع تقديم الدعم الفنى لجميع المواد اللازمة
1-اضافات مدفع الخرسانة 2-مواد معالجة الاسطح الخرسانية 3-اضافات المونة الاسمنتية 4-المونة الاسمنتية 5-مواد الربط وتزريع الاشاير 6-المونة الايبوكسية لتسوية الاسطح 7-دهانات الحماية 8-المواد المالئة للفواصل وقواطع المياه 9-اغشية العزل المرنة
-الارضيات الصناعية :تعتبر شركة كيماويات البناء الحديث الدولية من الشركات الرائدة فى مجال أنتاج و تصنيع الكيماويات المختلفة التى تخدم صناعة البناء مثل الأضافات الخرسانية و المواد الايبوكسية و مواد العزل المائى و المركبات اللاصقة لمختلف الأغراض و مركبات معالجة الخرسانة و مركبات الماستيك و حشو الفواصل.
رائدة فى صناعة:
المواد المساعدة لعمليات العزل المائى.
المواد الحديثة العازلة للرطوبة و المياه الجوفية و مياه المجارى و المواد الكيماوية.
المواد البولمرية الأسمنتية.
المواد البولمرية العازلة للمياه و المياه الجوفية و مياه الصرف الصحى و المواد الكيميائية.
المواد الايبوكسية المستعملة فى أعمال العزل للمواد الكيماوية.
مواد البولوريثان العازلة للمياه و المواد الكيميائية.
منتجات كيماويات البناء الحديث
حل سريع لعزل الحمامات و الأسقف النهائية و البدرومات ضد تسرب المياه و الرطوبة.
سيروتكت
مستحلب بيتومينى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات:
جاهز للأستعمال على البارد.
إقتصادى فى التكاليف.
قوة ألتصاق عالية بالأسطح.
لا يتأثر بالعوامل الجوية.
غير ضار بالبيئة.
مجال الإستعمال:
دهان لعزل و حماية الأسقف النهائية و أسقف دورات المياه و الأماكن المعرضة للرطوبة الدائمة.
دهان لعزل خزانات المياه الأرضية و العلوية و الأنفاق سواء من الداخل أو الخارج.
دهان لعزل الأساسات و البدرومات المعرضة لضغط المياه الجوفية و حماية الأسطح الخرسانية ضد الأملاح الضارة بالمياه الجوفية.
لإنتاج المونة البيتومينية الغير منفذه للمياه و التى تستعمل كطبقة عازلة فى المنشأت المعرضة لضغوط المياة العالية و كمادة حشو للفواصل و كغطاء لأرضيات المصانع و الجراجات.
كمادة إضافية للمونة الأسمنتية بغرض رفع مقاومتها لنفاذية المياه خاصة المونة المستعملة فى الأرضيات و البياض.
دهان مانع للصدأ لأرضيات المبردات و السيارات و الأماكن المحيطة بالعجلات.
لاصق لألواح الاستيروبور و الفلين و البلاستيك و الفنيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و غيرها .
حماية الأسطح الخشبية ضد الرطوبة و دهان العلفات.
سيروبلاست
مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات:
عازل مائى ذو كفاءة عالية له نفس مميزات العزل باستعمال الرقائق الملحومة بدون وجود لعيوب استعمال هذه الرقائق.
ذو قابلية للألتصاق على الأسطح الرطبة و بذلك يمكن دهانه مباشرة على الخرسانة الغير كاملة الجفاف و يمكن أيضا أستعماله فى الأجواء الممطرة .
يظل دائم المرونة لدرجة تصل الى 900 % من الطول الأصلى و يقاوم الحرارة أيضا فى حالة تذبذب درجات الحرارة.
ذو نفاذية للبخار و بذلك يمكن استعماله على الأسطح الرطبة.
مقاوم لتأثير العوامل الجوية.
إقتصادى و يوفر فى تكاليف العمالة لسهولة إستعماله.
مجال الإستعمال:
أعمال عزل الأسطح و البلكونات و الحمامات و دورات المياه و الأساسات و المنشأت تحت سطح الأرض و البدرومات و الحوائط الساندة و أكتاف الكبارى و حمامات السباحة و الخزانات.. إلخ.
كلاصق لألواح الأستيروبور و الفلين و ألواح البلاستيك و الفينيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و البلاط.
تخلط بحوالى ِ30% بودرة رمل أو حجارة و تستعمل كمادة حشو للفواصل جيدة المرونة .
بيتوبروف
نظام متكامل للعزل ضد الرطوبة و تسرب المياه باستخدام عالى التحمل.جميع مواد العزل من بيتومين ولفائف البيتونيل مستلزمات عزل الاسطح ومواد اضافات الخرسانات وملىء الفواصل وعزل الارضيات والارضيات الصناعية
خبراتنا فى العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
والرطوبة والحرارة واشعة الشمس /تزريع اشاير حديد بالايبوكسى لربط المبانى/تدعيم الاعمدة والاسقف الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأ/جميع انواع الدهانات الايبوكسية/حقن الخرسانات بالمواد الكيمايئية/اعمال الترميمات والشروخ/
معتمدين لدى الشركات الكبرى1-سيكا مصر 2-كيماويات البناء الحديث3-الشركة السويسرية4-شركة باسف 5- شركة أنتريد للكيماويات
منتجات شركة سيكا
إضافات الخرسانة ملحوظة :
هناك بعض من أنواع العزل لا يمكن إجراء اختبارات عليها مثل :
1- عزل الاساسات .
2- عزل البدرومات المحاطة بالماني .
لذا يجب العناية جيدا في اختيار المواد ونوع العزل والعناية بالأشراف على التنفيذ/من المعروف ان معظم مواد البناء تقل مقاومتها مع الزمن لدي تعرضها للرطوبة و الماء لفترات زمنية طويلة ودورية و متكررة ، ويؤدي عدم معالجة حالات التسرب الى تفاقم الاضرار الانشائية في المباني ، حيث تأتي مشاكل الرطوبة في المرتبة الثانية بعد النار من حيث اسباب التلف الذي يحدث للمباني.








الإيبوكسيات
عندما تكون هناك حاجة لدهان ذو مقاومة عالية للكيماويات والقلويات والتآكل والإحتكاك يستخدم الإيبوكسى
والإيبوكسى عمومآ عبارة عن مركبين عند خلطهم يتم التفاعل0
وتوجد أنواع كثيرة من الإيبوكسيات منها ماهو برايمر يصلح للخرسانة ومها ماهو زنك إيبوكسى يصلح للحديد ومنها ماهو مائى يدهن على الأسطح الرطبة ومنها ماهو مرن يستخدم فى الأماكن المعرضة للشمس ومنها ماهو مقاوم جيد للأحماض ومنها ماهو يستخدم لعمل المونة الإيبوكسية ذات الأسماك المختلفةكل حسب الحالة0
وتوجد شركات كثيرة تنتج المواد الإيبوكسية وعلى سبيل المثال لاالحصر
كيماويات البناء الحديث ، الكيماويات للبناء ، سيكا مصر وخلافهم العزل الحرارى فى المبانى 
10
Shingles Asphalt • رقائق إسفلتية صغيره
Rigid Materials ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية
Cement Plaster ( • بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة
Water Proofing Integral •إضافات لعزل المياه
Slates •ألواح الإردواز
Asbestos Shingles • ألواح الاسبيستوس الصغيرة
Wood Shingle • ألواح خشبية صغيره
Board Asbestos Cement •ألواح الاسبيستوس الأسمنتي
Plastic Laminates •طبقات البلاستيك
المواصفات المخبرية للمواد العازلة
Extruded Polystyrene
Wall Roof Unit Standard Property
26-28 32-35 Kg/m3 DIN53420 Density
Thermal
conductivity
laboratory
value at 10 C
mean test
temperature
ASTM C177
or ASTM
C518
0.028 0.027 W/M.K
Compressive
strength at
10% deflection
ASTMD 1621-
73
210 300 Kpa
Water
absorption
0.2 0.2 %by Vol DIN 53428 of Dampness Effect ** تأثير الرطوبة
• - حالة غير صحية لمستخدمي المبني
• - عدم تماسك اللياسة في المباني
للحوائط والأرضيات والأسقف Efflorescence • - تمليح
• - فساد الأخشاب المستخدمة وانحناءها
• - تعريض الحديد المستخدم للصداء
• - أتلاف الدهان
• - تلف للتمديدات الكهربائية
•- تلف التكسيات للأرضيات والحوائط والأسقف
• - تكاثر الفطريات والبكتيريا في المبني
*** اختيار العزل المناسب
لاختيار العزل المناسب يجب مراعاة الآتي :
• ما هو الغرض من العزل؟؟
عزل الرطوبة الأرضية أم عزل الرطوبة للبدروم وما تحته أم عزل الحمامات أم عزل الأسطح والأسقف ؟؟!!
• ما هي طبيعة الأرض المقام عليها المبني؟؟
رملية , صخرية , طينية جافة , طينية مشبعة بالمياه , ارض طينية أو رملية معرضة لتسر بات مياه من مصادر محيطة بها
!!؟؟
• ما هو نوع المناخ ؟؟
جو معتدل الرطوبة خفيف المطر أو معتدل المطر أو آثير الأمطار وعالي الرطوبة , تساقط الثلوج ؟؟!!
Damp Proof Course الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة
تهدف الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة إلي منع انتقال مسارات الرطوبة أو المياه من منطقة إلى أخرى ومنع انتشار الرطوبة أو المياه
Pores Capillary بين مواد البناء داخل المبني من أي مصدر من مصادرها وذلك بانتقالها بطريقة الخاصية الشعرية
المندفعة بالضغط الاسموزي من مصادر الرطوبة .
وتكون حرآة اتجاه مسارات الرطوبة والمياه بين مواد البناء إلي اعلي في حوائط الاساسات والدور الأرضي أو إلي الأسفل
من دراوي الأسطح والمداخن وتتجه أفقيا في حالة اتصال الحوائط المفرغة بحلوق الشبابيك أو شبيه ذلك .
بوجوب وضع مادة عازلة Water Proofing عن طريقة عزل المياه Damp Proofing وتختلف طريقة عزل الرطوبة
Constant Hydrostatic Pressures تقاوم الضغط الهيدروستاتيكي المستمر Water Proofing للمياه
**** مواد العزل للرطوبة
Flexible Materials أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة
Metal Sheets • الألواح المعدنية
Bitumen • البيتومين
Water Proofing Liquid • السوائل العازلة
Membrane Polyethylene • البولي ايثلين
Semi Rigid Materials ثانيا : مواد عازلة نصف قاسية
Asphalt • الإسفلت
Asphalt Rolls • لفات إسفلتية زراعة الأشجار حول المبنى .
Insulation’s Moister -10 عوازل الرطوبة
الرطوبة ومياه الرشح تؤثر سلبيا علي المباني وتساعد علي تلف موادها الإنشائية والبنائية مما يودي إلي قصر عمر حياة
المبني خلافا لما قد تسببه هذه المواد من روائح آريهة وتكاثر للحشرات والقوارض .
Causes of Dampness * مسببات الرطوبة
1. اتجاه المبني
الحوائط التي يصلها طرطشة المطر وقليل من أشعة الشمس تجعلها اآثر عرضة للرطوبة .
2. آميات مياه الأمطار
مياه الأمطار تمثل خطر آبير علي المباني إذا لم تتخذ الاحتياطات.
3. المياه السطحية
الأنهار والبحار والبرك الناتجة عن السيول والأمطار.
4. المياه الجوفية
وهي المياه المتكونة تحت سطح الأرض وهذا اآثر ما تعاني منه منطقتنا بسبب ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية وقربها من سطح
الأرض والناتج من عدم وجود شبكات الصرف الصحي .
Capillary Action 5. الخاصية الشعرية
هي السبب في صعود الرطوبة من الأدوار السفلية خلال مسام التربة والمواد المستعملة في البناء .
Condensation 6.التكثيف
الهواء البارد يحوي آمية من بخار الماء مما يسبب رطوبة تترسب بالحوائط والأسقف والأرضيات عندما يبرد الهواء الساخن
المحمل بالرطوبة.
7.سؤ الاستخدام وتصريف المياه
يحدث نتيجة لتسر يبات للمياه من الأماآن المرتفعة للمنخفضة مما ينشئ الرطوبة .
8.التشييد الحديث
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
-9 سؤ المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة )
استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ
حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة , ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف ن مادتي البولي يوريثين والبولي سوآنورميث الرغوية هي مواد فلورآربونية يمكن الحصول عليها مسبقة الصب ، أو يمكن
رشها في أماآن ترآيبها ، وتستخدم تلك المواد لتغليف هياآل المباني ، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على عزل لكامل هيكل المبنى
مما يقلل من تأثير العناصر جيدة التوصيل .
ويعمل معظم مصنعي تلك المواد على وجود وسائل لهروب بخار المياه الذي تسرب للسطح الداخلي ويقلل ذلك من تأثير عدم
تنقية الهواء ، وتعتبر تلك المرآبات من النوع القابل للاشتعال ، ويجب أن تغطى بمادة غير قابلة للاشتعال عند استخدامها
آمادة عازلة للحرارة آما هو الحال في معظم استخداماتها .
ويؤثر الزمن على تلك المادة ، وتتناسب درجة الإنكماش أو التمدد مع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ومدة التعرض للحالات
القصوى .
-5-7 مادة البيرلايت :
وتتكون من خلايا دقيقة جداً تمتاز بخواص عزل حراري جيد ، وبمعالجتها بمادة السيلكون غير القابلة للاشتعال تزداد مقاومتها
لتسرب المياه من خلالها ، ويعتبر البرلايت من المواد الطاردة للمياه والمقاومة للرطوبة .
ويمكن خلط البيرلايت الممددة مع الأسمنت البوتلاندي ليعطي خرسانة خفيفة عازلة تسمى خرسانة البيرلايت ، ويمكن تشكيلها
مسبقاً إلى عدد لا نهائي من الأشكال ، آما يمكن صبها في نفس الموقع . ولها متانة ميكانيكية آافية لتحميلها بكثافة عالية .
8 – أهم الاعتبارات التي يجب مراعاتها عند تطبيق العزل الحراري :
يراعى أن تؤخذ العوامل التالية بعين الاعتبار عند تطبيق العزل الحراري :
-1-8 أن تخزن المواد العازلة في أماآن جافة غير مكشوفة وتجنب تهشمها أو ثقبها .
-2-8 يراعى تغطية مواد الأسطح من آلا الجانبين ، ويوضع حاجز فاصل (غلاف) من أعلاها وحاجز (غلاف) مقاوم
لتسربالمياه من أسفلها أو العكس بالعكس ، وذلك حسب طريقة الترآيب المناسبة لذلك .
-3-8 تغطية مواد عزل الجدران من الجانبين بحاجز (غلاف) عازل للرطوبة ، وذلك حسب طريقة الترآيب المناسبة لذلك الخصائص الأمنية والصحية :
يكون لبعض المواد العازلة خواص معينة منها ما قد يعرض الإنسان للخطر سواء وقت التخزين ، أو أثناء النقل أو الترآيب ،
أو خلال فترة الاستعمال ، فقد تتسبب في إحداث عاهات في جسم الإنسان دائمة أو مؤقتة آالجروح والبثور والتسمم
والالتهابات الرئوية أو الحساسية في الجلد والعينين ، مما يستوجب أهمية معرفة الترآيب الكيميائي للمادة العازلة ، آذلك
صفاتها الفيزيائية الأخرى من حيث قابليتها للاحتراق والتسامي وغيرها من الصفات .
-5-3 الخصائص الصوتية :
بعض المواد العازلة للحرارة قد تستخدم لتحقيق المتطلبات الصوتية مثل امتصاص الصوت أو تشتيته وامتصاص الاهتزازات
. لذا فإن معرفة الخواص المرتبطة بهذا الجانب قد يحقق هدفين بوسيلة واحدة نتيجة لاستخدام تلك المواد ، وهما العزل
الحراري والعزل الصوتي .
إضافة إلى ما سبق من خواص فإن هناك خواص أخرى قد تكون ضرورية عند اختيار المادة العازلة المناسبة آمعرفة الكثافة
والقدرة على مقاومة الانكماش وإمكانية الاستعمال لمرات عديدة ، وسهولة الاستعمال ، وانتظام الأبعاد ومقاومة التفاعلات
الكيميائية والمقاسات والسماآات المتوفرة ، بالإضافة للعامل الاقتصادي الذي يلعب دوراً هاماً في استخدام أو عدم استخدام تلك
المواد العازلة إذ إن سعر المادة العازلة آبير عند الاختيار .
-4 اختيار مواد العزل الحراري المناسبة :
إن من أهم العوامل التي تؤثر على اختيار مواد العزل الحراري المناسبة ما يلي :
-1-4 أن تكون المادة العازلة ذات مقاومة توصيل حراري منخفض .
-2-4 أن تكون على درجة علية من مقاومتها لنفاذ الماء والإشعاع .
-3-4 أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها لامتصاص بخار الماء .
-4-4 أن تكون على درجة عالية في مقاومتها للاجهادات الناتجة عن الفروقات الكبيرة في درجات الحرارة .
-5-4 أن تكون ذات خواص ميكانيكية جيدة آارتفاع معامل المقاومة الانضغاطية ومعامل المقاومة للكسر .
-6-4 أن تكون مقاومة للبكتيريا والعفن والحريق خاصة في الأماآن المعرضة للحريق بسهولة .
-7-4 أن تكون ثابتة الأبعاد على المدى الطويل قليلة القابلية للتمدد أو التقلص .
-8-4 أن تكون مقاومة للتفاعلات والتغيرات الكيمائية .
-9-4 ألا ينتج عنها أي أضرار صحية .
10-4 - أن تكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية السعودية .
11-4 - سهولة الترآيب .
5 – مواد العزل الحراري :
يمكن تقسيم مواد العزل الحراري حسب مصادرها إلى أربعة أقسام :
-1-5 المواد العازلة من أصل حيواني : مثل صوف وشعر الحيوانات ، ويعتبر استخدامها آمواد عازلة محدوداً 


العزل الحرارى فى المبانى
تمهيد


شهد قطاع البناء تطوراً هائلاً في مجال مواد البناء ومنها الخرسانة المسلحة التي تتميز بسهولة العمل بها وقدرة تحملها العالية
.
ولكن صاحب تلك المواد بعض السلبيات المرتبطة بخصائصها ، فالخرسانة المسلحة لها خاصية التوصيل السريع للحرارة
وآذلك سرعة الفقدان لها ، مما يجعل استخدامها في بناء المباني بدون عوازل حرارية أو أجهزة تكييف غير مريح للإنسان ،
على العكس في حالة استخدام مواد البناء التقليدية (الطين والحجر) التي لها خاصية عالية في تخزين الطاقة الحرارية من البيئة
المحيطة وتباطؤ آبير في معدل توصيلها وذلك مقارنة بالتقنيات المعاصرة وغير المعزولة حرارياً .
نظرا لعملى حيث شغلت وضيفة المهندس الموقع فى تشيد بناية ازاعة وستوديوهات قناة آوردسات الفضائية ونظراً لما يسود
بلادنا من مناخ قاري حيث تتفاوت فيه درجات الحرارة بشكل آبير ، مما يؤثر على عناصر المبنى وعلى درجات الحرارة
داخل وخارج المبنى ، مما يؤدي إلى الاستعانة بالأجهزة الميكانيكية لتهيئ درجة الحرارة المناسبة داخل المباني ، لذا فإن عدم
عزل المباني جيداً يؤدي إلى ارتفاع في معدل تشغيل الأجهزة الميكانيكية مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الأعباء المادية على المواطن .
وعليه برزت أهمية إعداد دراسة عن العزل الحراري للمباني لما في ذلك من آثار إيجابية على تقليل عدد ساعات تشغيل أجهزة
التكييف ، وبالتالي تقليل الاستهلاك في الطاقة الكهربائية .
وتشمل هذه الدراسة تعريف العزل الحراري والهدف من استخدامه في المباني ، وبيان مزاياه ، والخواص المختلفة له ،
والعوامل التي تؤثر على اختيار مواده المناسبة ، وبيان أنواعها وطرق تصنيعها ، وأهم الاعتبارات الواجب اتباعها عند
استخدام العزل الحراري مع ايضاح التعليمات بهذا الخصوص .
1 - تعريف العزل الحراري :
العزل الحراري : هو استخدام مواد لها خواص عازلة للحرارة بحيث تساعد في الحد من تسرب وانتقال الحرارة من خارج
المبنى إلى داخله صيفاً ، ومن داخله إلى خارجه شتاءً .
ويمكن تقسيم الحرارة التي تخترق المبنى والتي من المفروض ازاحتها باستعمال أجهزة التكييف للحفاظ على درجة الحرارة
الملائمة إلى ثلاثة أنواع هي :
- الحرارة التي تخترق الجدران والأسقف .
- الحرارة التي تخترق النوافذ .
- الحرارة التي تنتقل عبر فتحات التهوية الطبيعية .
70 % من الحرارة المراد إزاحتها بأجهزة التكييف . – وتقدر الحرارة التي تخترق الجدران والأسقف في أيام الصيف بنسبة 60
وأما البقية فتأتي من النوافذ وفتحات التهوية .وتقدر نسبة الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة في الصيف لتبريد المبنى بنسبة حوالي
%66 من آامل الطاقة الكهربائية . ومن هنا تنبع أهمية العزل الحراري لتخفيض استهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية المستخدمة في
أغراض التكييف ، وذلك للحد من تسرب الحرارة خلال الجدران والأسقف لتحقيق المسكن الوظيفي الملائم وتقليل التكلفة .
2 – مزايا استخدام العزل الحراري : 
ونحن مقاولون معتمدون لدى الشركات السابق ذكرها وعلى إستعداد للتعاون معكم فى أعمال التنفيذ التخصصية/مهندس علاءمحمد والمهندس عبد الحميد غنيم	
وللاستفسار الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الاتية
/نحن فى خدمتكم فى اى وقت واى مكان
01227308813جوال 01008312216// 01111438890//
شركة عبد الحميد غنيم /شركة اوردكوجروب/للمقاولات اعمال العزل الكيميائ CMB [email protected] /فاكس 0132748303 تتشرف بكم للمواد العازله CMB / عبد الحميد غنيم	مهندس علاءمحمد SecureSignup.net Special offer and Discount Coupon ارسمى لشركه


----------

